# Pre Workout Energy Boost?



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

Sometime during a workout, im quite tired because its straight after work, and being a spark im always busy!

I've heard of taking a couple of pro plus's before workouts due to the caffein? Is there any other ways, somthin thats quick really.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Try getting some BSN No-Xplode - it works in about 15-20 minutes and it knocks the socks off you! Gives great energy, mental focus and stamina. This product does not give you a groggy come down wither, just brings you down naturally without really noticing.

If you want something a bit cheaper try Maximuscle Viper Extreme (Only Maximuscle product I rate) this is good for a quick energy boost.

Pro Plus are good for a one off but taking them constantly is not a good idea.

Good Luck.


----------



## Executioner (May 30, 2005)

I may have to try this myself, i also suffer from tiredness like that, even though i will be working hard a sometimes find myslef yawning my head off, so i know i could work harder if i had more energy and focus.

Bloody 12hr shifts there a killer in themselves :axe:


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

eph and caffiene is a pretty good pre workout combo.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

40mg eph, 500mg caffeine, 3g taurine 

go go gadget go.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Truewarrior1 said:


> 40mg eph, 500mg caffeine, 3g taurine
> 
> go go gadget go.


Very, very good for weight loss too!!!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

note about the 500mg caffeine, i have a high tolerance to caffeine due to a diet coke addiction. buy caffiene in powder and cap it yourself! 100g for 4 quid. quality.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

any links as to where to get it from?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php?xProd=23&xSec=19

http://www.gymwear.org/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=38

that ephedrine is expensive as !!!!

"Where can I get the stack?

In the UK ephedrine is a prescription drug. Therefore it is very difficult to obtain it by itself. Luckily, a product called Do-Do Chesteze contains Ephedrine and is freely available from most chemists in the UK. Chesteze comes in packets of 12 and 36 tablets. "

it can be obtained a fair bit cheaper. i don't know if it's considered price discussion so i won't go there. but look around. and dont PM me for a source, cos i'll scam you.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Can anyone remember Ultimate Orange? A friend has it on their site www.whey-protein.co.uk, I've tried it and its prettty good.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

EXTREME said:


> Can anyone remember Ultimate Orange?http://www.]


yeah remember it very well

Was good stuff...but also remember geting a bad batch once..and a few people ended up in hospital with it..it was that strong that 1 teaspoon would keep you awake all night if you had it on an afternoon....rumour had it it was going for £5 a teaspoon in the local nightclubs at the time


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Lauren - where can you get that BSN No-Xplode?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

probably her shop mate...click on her links in her signiture


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Found it for 37 quid - anyone know where I can get it cheaper?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

cheers DB


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Found it for 37 quid - anyone know where I can get it cheaper?


Dont know if you can mate, its an expensive brand and product!

P.S. I Love you DB!!!!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I found that before I looked in ur shop - urs is actually the cheapest ive found - good stuff!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Ironman said:


> I found that before I looked in ur shop - urs is actually the cheapest ive found - good stuff!


Oh excellent news for me then! Hoooray!!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah the stuff by Dan Duchaine, I wouldnt mind getting my hands on that. Stuffs like rocket fuel


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> Yeah the stuff by Dan Duchaine, I wouldnt mind getting my hands on that. Stuffs like rocket fuel


what is it??


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

how many servings to you get out of the N O Explode?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

40 servings!

Its just pre workout too, so will last ages.

For instance if you train 4 times a week it will last 10 weeks. Pretty good huh!


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

13 weeks for me then, not bad going i suppose. I suppose this stuff is better than proplusing it!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

spark busy? u havin a turkish?

:tongue10:


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

does anyone else use NO-xplode, what serving size do you take, the tub says 2-3 scoops, where on the net it says 1 scoop?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

My fella only has one scoop as he feels that gives him enough kick for a workout, he has tried 2-3 scoops but made him feel a bit odd.?!!

Just gotta try it out yourself really as everyone has different tollerance levels.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

ok, thanks lauren 

as a note, i used this stuff yesterday, the results where that i didnt really feel loads stronger, but i felt more comfatable with deads. Also i must of lifted better than last week, because today im aching a fair bit! Especially biceps and forarms, and they never ache!


----------

